# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی  هفتگی انجمن کنکور14......(artim)

## Sky98

ب درخواست پرنیا جون من تاپیک زدم :Yahoo (4): 

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت !* *
*
*نفر چهاردهم....

**artim**




دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون خودتون! 


*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مشاور

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بنظر میاد همینطوره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
مث بقیه؛منو دوست داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
باید ببینم تا بگم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با هرکی که سوال کنکوری داشته باشه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
تاپیک زنِ حرفه ای

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک رو به سیخ میکشه و میخوره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
حضور ذهن ندارم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
پاسخگو بودنش خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ساده

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همین جوابایی که دادم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتی و شادی

18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم*

----------


## Saeed735

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**استاد دانشگاه
 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نکرده...چون همیشه دقیقه**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟** به نظرم که نه زیاد
**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**منو**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**رو چیزایی که خلاف نظرش باشن
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**10**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**فرقی نداره هر کی رو که بتونه کمکش کنه باهاش در ارتباطه**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)** همه چی دان**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**سوسک از این**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**پلیس +10**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره ولی بهتر بود پاسخگوی بخش نظام وظیفه  و دانشگاههابشه من که از کارهاش راضیم بیشتر از هرکسی در این مورد اطلاعات داره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**اینکه دوس داره ازش تشکر کنیم ولی خودش نمیکنه خخخ...رئالی هستش از این اخلاقش خوشم میاد**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *یه اواتار لازمه**
*
* 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**دعا برای موفقیتش*  :Yahoo (45): 

* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :**خدا زندگی شادی رو در کنار کسایی که دوس داره بهش بده**

18.ی نصیحت :**ندارم**
*

----------


## Sky98

*


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟منثقد سیاسی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حرفای بی منطق و بدون منبع

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10-15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟خخخ فک کن پسرا از سوسک بترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟زیاد برخوردنداشتم اما صبوره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه چرااواتار نداری؟؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم همیشه سالم و موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم

*

----------


## SilentHeart

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ سیاست مدار+مشاور تحصیلی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نمیدونم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اینم نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو حرفای بی منطق!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 7 یا 8 نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ باهردو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*:troll (18):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید پاسخگو و راهنما میشد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی دقیق جواب سوالارو میده همش ویژگی خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا همیشه موفق باشه

18.ی نصیحت :



*

----------


## masood2013

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *دیپلمات**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟* *نداشته**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *خیلی، چون دوستی مثل من داره* *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *فقط رو اعصاب مخالفاش (مخصوصا بارسایی ها)** 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *هم فکراش (مخصوصا من)**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *روی بی منطق صحبت کردن* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* *30**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *با پسرا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)* *استاد**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *هر دو**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *خودم، خیلی خصوصیاتمون به هم شبیهه**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *نه، باید مدیر کل یا حداقل مدیر ارشد میشد**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *از هیچکدوم بدم نمیاد، ولی از حاضرجوابیش خیلی خوشم میاد**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *زیاد بهش رسیدگی نمیکنه، چون بهش اهمیت نمیده**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *یه بوس رو پیشونیش**

17. ی ارزو واسش :* *به هرچی که میخواد و به صلاحشه، برسه**

18.ی نصیحت :* *زیاد با آدمای نفهم و بی منطق جر و بحث نکنه*

----------


## Wild Rose

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ منتقد سیاسی* :Yahoo (100): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟شـاید...* :Yahoo (110): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نوچ* :Yahoo (112): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بازم نمیدونم* :Yahoo (4): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10نفر..

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هیـــش کدوم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مرد همیشه آنلاین* :Yahoo (110): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوکسه از این میترسه(البته "این" رو به درخت میگن* :Yahoo (4): )*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (50): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره..حضورش مفیده

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟....

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟کمی تحول بد نیست..* :Yahoo (3): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*هدیه ام اینه...که از پله های ترقی بالا بره.. :Yahoo (16): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :اینکه آرزوهاش سقف نداشته باشه..

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت بدم میاد..پس هیچی* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RainBow

*1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**بقیه میگن منتقد،مشاور!**

2**.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره**

4**.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نچ**

5**.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم**

6**.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم**

7**.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10**

8**.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردوش**

9**.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**

10**.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مگه پسراازسوسک میترسن* :Yahoo (110): 
* 
11**.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش**

12**. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :2: 

* 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره**

14**.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**
15**.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه**

16**. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
 :Y (634): * 
17**. ی ارزو واسش :مسلمانمیتونم چیزی واسش آرزوکنم جزاینکه به همه آرزوهاش برسه...
**
18**.ی نصیحت* *:*واسه آواتارت عکس بذار :Yahoo (4):

----------


## na3r!n

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک...

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نداشته

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی:-)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  نمیدونم والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو حرفای بی منطق:-)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 17

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ باهردو 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مشاور

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (79): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید سبز شه(از رنگ انجل)

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خیلی منطقی جواب سوالارو میده و اینکه رئالیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟یعنی چی؟* :Yahoo (17): *


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *


17. ی ارزو واسش :خیلیییییییی خوشبخت شه

18.ی نصیحت** :....*

----------


## Mohammad.h

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟منتقد ، استاد دانشگاه ، سیاسی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟خیلی* :Yahoo (4): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مخالفاش و حرف بی منطق

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟8-9

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) منتقد همیشه در صحنه!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟باهاش منطقی صحبت میکنه ک از هم نترسن!!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟مطهری( نماینده مجلس )

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خوب:حوصله زیادی داره،منطقی و بدون توهین بحث میکنه
                                   بد:خیلی بحثو کش میده!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**

17. ی ارزو واسش :همیشه موفق باشی*  :Yahoo (1): *

18.ی نصیحت :من کوچکتر شمام ک بخوام نصیحت کنم!
*

----------


## Mr.Hosein

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ استاد دانشگاه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ حتما

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ احتمالا چند نفری رو مشترکا!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حرفی که بر خلاف حرفش باشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستکی داره!ما میانگین میزاریم10تا!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پرکار

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟احتمال اینکه یکی از قاتلین این موجودات دوست داشتنی باشه زیاده!ولی فک کنم هر دو!:D

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد یه کاربر تو یه سایت دیگه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (683): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صدالبته

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از اینکه نظرشو رک میگه...رفتار بدی ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فعال به توان دو!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : دعا میکنم بهترین هارو داشته باشی...

17. ی ارزو واسش : در هر کاری موفق ترین باشه...

18.ی نصیحت:-*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مشاور ...ناظر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**
حذف کردن پستا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

عالی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه..کمی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
به صفحه ی بازدید کنندگانش مراجعه فرمایید* :Yahoo (76): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

سیاست

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

17 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

کله گنده ی گردن نازک* :Yahoo (76): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

واقعا سوال مسخره ایه..میگیرتش گمونم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد hiccop


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :4: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

yes

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ?

نظارت خوبی داره
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*[*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
سربلندی

18.ی نصیحت :
بحث سیاسی نکن دادا*

----------


## Putin

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟


آزاد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

کاری که همیشه میکنه 

آنتن بازی !!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

 با تعریف من از دوست ، نه ....

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

بعله

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمیدونم ، ولی فکر کنم آراز خیلی دوستش داره 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

فکر کنم اگر کسی زود تر از خودش راپورت بده ناراحت میشه !


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

آنتن 


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

شاپور ریپورتر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

صد در صد ! من جای آراز بودم نصف در آمد سایتو میدادم بش 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ویژگی بد : نداره واقعا 

ویژگی خوب : تو بعضی بحثا رسما
میبینی که همه جوره کم اوورده ، اما هم چنان ادامه میده !!


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :

اصلاح شدن !

18.ی نصیحت :

داداش گلم ، هرجوری میخوای از این حرفای من برداشت کن ؛ اما صمیمانه میگم که قصدم فقط انتقاد بوده به این کار زشت آدم فروش  بودن ! امیدوارم اصلاح بشی چون دنیا 2 روزه و این کارا واقعا ارزششو نداره  ، به هر قیمتی که باشه ......

*

----------


## T!G3R

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**رشته ی برق شاخه ی قدرت** 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**هیچی**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**بعععله منو یابیده خخخخخخخ**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه اصلا خیلی گله**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**منو میدونم تو دلش چی میگذره**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**خداییش نمیدونم**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**کل 20 نفر**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**داداش ارتیم همیشه در حد اعتدال بوده و هست 
خیلی کارش درسته فبولش دارم**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**ادم متشخص**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**چه سوالایی میپرسی حاجی
مگه دختره که از سوسک بترسه(با این حرفم رو اعصاب دخترا راه رفتم ها ها ها)
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**من زیاد ادم نمیشناسم
یاد کسی که با شخصیت ترین ادم تو دنیاست**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**بله به نظر من هم باید پاسخگوی ارشد باشه**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟**از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟همه ویژگی هاش خوبه والا من ویژگی بد ندیدم ازش**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**عالیه**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**یه بوس ابدار+* *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**ضمن ارزوی سلامتی و تندرستی ارزو میکنم که به هر چی که تو زندگیش میخواد بهش برسه**

18.ی نصیحت :**من کوچکتر از اونم که بخوام نصیحت کنم
بزرگ مایی داداش گلم**
* :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

